
Phase-change devices for simultaneous optical-electrical applications [pdf] - godelmachine
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-017-10425-8.pdf
======
olliej
Is there a non pdf version of this? Reading a document that doesn’t support
reflow is frustrating on a small display

